# Vince Carter



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

Think there's any chance of the Wolves getting him or would you even want him? I know Vince and KG are really good pals so maybe we could package Wally and a pick or something for him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Send Spree and Sczerbiak over, and the west will be owned by Vince and KG


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

i don't understand why you would want to lose spree I think that he is a phenominal player, and that he steps it up in the playoffs? I think that with KG, he can make the T wolves better and better


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Send Spree and Sczerbiak over, and the west will be owned by Vince and KG


Talk to T-Mac and Yao about that first...
I think if u did offer Spree and Wally to TO they'd probably take it


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

all the optimism about yao and mcgrady is already making me sick. how is it that all of a sudden they would move into a top team in the west? in my eyes, all they are is a 5 seed and no better. depending on what happens the rest of the summer, if the season started with the rosters at the end of 2003-2004 season, the rockets would probably be a 6 seed. KG and cassell are already better than yao and mcgrady hands down.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Do it. Vince is the perfect fit. We need someone who can take it to the hole, and Vince definitely does that. Sam, Vince, KG together looks pretty good. Still have that gapping hole in the center position, but it might not matter.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Talk to T-Mac and Yao about that first...
> I think if u did offer Spree and Wally to TO they'd probably take it


I think they would too. 

Could a Hudson sign and trade be part of it as well? I know they are supposed to be interested in him.


----------



## Mr. Roboto (Aug 15, 2003)

I'd consider a trade with the raptors and I might include a signed Troy Hudson, but then I think that the deal would have to look something like this and i think it could help both teams, and although i don't know if the salaries match

Spree
Wally
Kandi 
Troy Hudson

for

Vince Carter
Rafael Araujo
Alvin Williams
possibly Donyell Marshall or someone like him to make salaries work.

Lineups after the deal
Toronto
Troy Hudson,
Spreewell
Wally Sczerbiak
Bosh
Kandi

I don't know much about the rest of the players on your roster except Morris Peterson and a few others. This would give the Raptors very good talent and positions 1-4 but they would still lack a center and that is why I doubt that they would include Aruajo. This would give the Wolves a another big 3 of KG, Vince and Cassell, a decent backup in Alvin WIlliams and more depth up front.

Wolves
Cassell, Alvin Williams
Vince Carter, Trenton Hassell, Fred Hoiberg
Donyell Marshall, Ndudi Ebi
KG, Marshall, Mark Madsen
Rafael Ajuaro, Ervin Johnson


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

I would be hesitant to take Kandi if I were making the trade. Our management is quite enamored with Arujao, so don't count on him being included. I think Wally, Spree, Hudson would be welcomed. I doubt that the trade would be of the magintude to give us 4 new starters though.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I am going to the summer league games to scout this aruojo dude. He is going to be the biggest bust in this draft. About as bad as joel pszbilla.

back to this trade, unless cassell went in this trade, i see a LA sinerio happening here. Cassell takes too many shots to start with, marshall is getting old and is looking like sam mitchell in his late stage, and vince carter is the next grant hill. Why do we do this trade, look at the lineup by using the names i tagged on them

pg-sam cassell
sg- injured grant hill
sf-late stage sam mitchell
pf-kg
c-joel przpilla

see......then cassell has to retire early because he has to do too much, then kg wants out of minny. to add to it, we wouldnt have any money to get free agents


ok, i was a bit over the top but this could most definatly happen. If we plan to win a championship in the near future, we need to start filling needs. dampier, hudson, and hassell on the wolves' roster next year makes this a successful off-season.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

re sign hud and send him to toronto with wally for vince, and maybe someone like marshall (salaries??)

vince probably would be a good fit with sam and kg, i dont think vince will shine in toronto anymore and coming to minny might revive his once great career, he wont be the #1 man, but he will still be good for around 20 a night.

unlikely but id like to pull a trade involving vince


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*olowo who?*

If Vince Carter is available you absolutely go after him, use that as a chance get rid of Wally a.k.a. the white Glenn Robinson but first and foremost KG needs some frontcourt help.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

I think that if you package Spree for Carter, it would be a worse deal, a player like VC, needs to get the ball a majority of the time and with KG, I would rather have the ball in his hands, where as spree can play off of a big man much better


----------



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

I read that Spree likes the situation in Min, his manager talked about contract extension, so I guess he wont be traded elsewhere. And, as already said in a post replay, he stepped up in the playoffs. Sure, he isn't the consistant shooter he was in Golden State times, but sometimes he really breaks through 30+ points.

Vince on the team wouldn't be bad, but he would have to accept the fact that KG21 is the leader - would he really be able to handel that situation?

I think the only position where we have to do something this summer is CENTER. Sam, Spree and KG fit together very well, so "never change a winning team". Except the center position.

But what about the rumor BOS/SEA/MIN that would bring Ray Allen to Min? What do you think?

PG - Sam
SG - Ray
SF - Spree
PF - Garnett
C - Tragic/Madsen

Sounds nice, doesn't it?


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

In order to acquire Vince Carter, we must have Wally in the package deal. Hopefully it doesn't include Spree since he recently announced that he would like to end his career with the T'Wolves. What else? Hassell?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

WTF, Vince for Spree and Wally? Spree has a bigger salary than Carter.

I don't like the deal, anyway.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i wouldnt want to give up spree, and definately not hassel, t-hud (resigned), wally, kandi.. or whoever else i dont mind trading... we really do need some inside help for KG though.
i do think vince would be able to play well in minny


----------

